# Cluster swap help



## Williams04GTI (Apr 22, 2010)

I have follow the instruction given by Ross-tech 
and I keep getting a System not OK!!! message from vag-com on channel 50 
I have the correct 4 digit SKC from my car and from the new used cluster 
I able to log in to the new cluster and I got to adaptation channel 50. it shows Pin? 
enter my car's pin, get a wait message and 2 seconds later I get a system not OK. 

I was able to login into the old cluster with the SKC pin of my car without any problem. 

Does the car have to be plug to a charger to have the 12.5v volts? 

Any help please 

Please excuse my English


----------



## Ender3D (Dec 13, 2006)

plugged into a charger would Be advisable (I don't believe that its mandatory, just good practice), your battery does need to maintained at +12.5V 

Are you able to successfully log into the ECU/engine (address 01) If your cluster inst the original stock cluster, and it was never properly matched to your ECU, then you still have 2 separate PINs (SKC) and need to make sure both work separately. 

and just to be sure... for example, if your PIN is 9897, make sure you type it into the login box a 09897


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Williams04GTI said:


> I have follow the instruction given by Ross-tech
> and I keep getting a System not OK!!! message from vag-com on channel 50
> I have the correct 4 digit SKC from my car and from the new used cluster
> I able to log in to the new cluster and I got to adaptation channel 50. it shows Pin?
> ...


 Is your car has flush in ECU? 
When you plug new cluster go to measuring block 22,23,24 and see is it cluster locked . If someone before you put wrong pin,it will lock cluster for some time. 
Here: 
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/Immo3-measuring-blocks.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

When I do cluster swaps, I would use the PIN for the new cluster, but when I went into adaption channel 50, I would use the 7 digit SKC number of the original cluster (along with dealer code and date for the SKC). I found that sometimes trying to use the original cluster's 4 digit PIN in Adaption channel 50 doesn't work.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> When I do cluster swaps, I would use the PIN for the new cluster, but when I went into adaption channel 50, I would use the 7 digit SKC number of the original cluster (along with dealer code and date for the SKC). I found that sometimes trying to use the original cluster's 4 digit PIN in Adaption channel 50 doesn't work.


 I never had this kind of problem.


----------



## Williams04GTI (Apr 22, 2010)

jetta said:


> Is your car has flush in ECU?
> When you plug new cluster go to measuring block 22,23,24 and see is it cluster locked . If someone before you put wrong pin,it will lock cluster for some time.
> Here:
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/Immo3-measuring-blocks.html


 This is what I get 
block 022 0 -1-1-0 
block 023 0 -1-0-6 
block 024 0-0-0-0 
I don't think the cluster is lock


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

OK when you log in in new (used ) cluster you are using SKC of new (used) cluster. 
Then when you go to adaptation channel 50 store and new value is 32000, in *new value *you need to put 0+4 digit SKC of youe OLD cluster, 
TEST , 
SAVE 
and close controller. 
Switch ignition off and then back on within one minute but do not start vehicle. 

Is this how you doing cluster swap? 

NOTE : don't use 7 digit code


----------



## Williams04GTI (Apr 22, 2010)

jetta said:


> OK when you log in in new (used ) cluster you are using SKC of new (used) cluster.
> Then when you go to adaptation channel 50 store and new value is 32000, in *new value *you need to put 0+4 digit SKC of youe OLD cluster,
> TEST ,
> SAVE
> ...


 yes but went I got to adaptation channel 50 it displays [PIN?] on the first window add the old cluster 0+4 digit SKC as a new value and press test i get a [system] on the first window and [not OK] on the other and value 32000.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Williams04GTI said:


> yes but went I got to adaptation channel 50 it displays [PIN?] on the firth window add the old cluster 0+4 digit SKC as a new value and press test i get a [system] on the firth window and [not OK] on the other and value 32000.


 What version of VCDS are you using? 
There should be only 
stored value 
and 
new value 
http://ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/adaptation_screen.html(this is engine controller but it is same for cluster) 
And next to new value is 7 digit pin.


----------



## Williams04GTI (Apr 22, 2010)

jetta said:


> What version of VCDS are you using?
> There should be only
> stored value
> and
> ...


 I using the last one from Ross-tech 
yes my screen looks like that 
what I meant first window is were it said rpm 900 [system] and other is rpm 920 [Not ok] 
and test value 32000


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Immo3, don't you love it? 
The *6* you're seeing in block 23 seems to mean that the cluster has been adapted before, ...- I have had one or two instances where I could NOT get the *6* to go back to a *4* which is required to adapt the cluster. I had one where I could read the correct SKC, log in had the SKC of the new cluster and it STILL wouldn't accept it. I reasoned it this way, and it still doesn't make sense- but I think the ECU wants the SKC of the new cluster, the your new/used cluster wants the SKC of the old cluster it's replacing and the SKC of the cluster it was originally adapted over/ switched with back maybe when it belonged to someone else AND it's own SKC, and...logic breaks down but there's something that fails when you repetedly adapt Immo3 clusters to different systems. ..In those cases I had to reset the cluster back to "new mode"...by writing a new Eeprom, i think,..its been a while- at one point I was writing Mk4 eeproms onto passat clusters... I have a PILE of eeproms if you want to try.:beer: 
Here's some good info, it covers the usual mixups: 
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=252638 


Also read here: 
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/multi/immo-3-audi-vw.htm 

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/multi/immobilizer-VW-Audi-FAQ.htm


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Williams04GTI said:


> yes but went I got to adaptation channel 50 it displays [PIN?] on the first window add the old cluster 0+4 digit SKC as a new value and press test i get a [system] on the first window and [not OK] on the other and value 32000.


 O man, 
I see what you doing, you did not save it. 
Just save that value.If it let you to save it then you are OK.Then close controller and turn ignition off. 
Don't look that on top. 
You have to reboot system by turning key off. 
Just do this , then wait about 30-40 sec. then turn ignition on open address 17 then look in extra filed and see is it your VIN with immo id there. 
If it is , adopt keys and that is it.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

zeroboy said:


> Immo3, don't you love it?
> The *6* you're seeing in block 23 seems to mean that the cluster has been adapted before, ...- I have had one or two instances where I could NOT get the *6* to go back to a *4* which is required to adapt the cluster.


 USED cluster will never have *4* . 
*4* will be ONLY with remain cluster or brand new cluster. 
Remain cluster has last letter "X". 
That way is this says : 
4 = New or replacement part cluster 
Replacement cluster means remain cluster. 
Example. 
New cluster = 1J0 920 906*J* 
Replacement cluster = 1JO 920 906*JX* 

*6* means this cluster was adopted once to some car and have VIN in it.This way you can find out it is used cluster if someone reset millage to "0".


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Are you saying it automatically changes to *6* when it's installed? 
Because mine haven't after I write the new-mode eeprom and adapt them initially.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

It should,


----------



## Williams04GTI (Apr 22, 2010)

jetta said:


> USED cluster will never have *4* .
> *4* will be ONLY with remain cluster or brand new cluster.
> Remain cluster has last letter "X".
> That way is this says :
> ...


 Will you please send to me that like new epprom file you have. 
my cluster is 1j0 920 926


----------



## Williams04GTI (Apr 22, 2010)

Jetta 97 I send you a PM


----------



## Williams04GTI (Apr 22, 2010)

:banghead::banghead:Here is a update 
I reinstall a copy of the epprom of the used cluster that I made before I starter to do the swap 
and thinks change now went I enter the pin the immo light stops flashing :laugh: 
now the bad part:banghead: went I got to channel 50 I get ERROR channel not available. 

This is getting out off control:banghead:


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Williams04GTI said:


> :banghead::banghead:Here is a update
> I reinstall a copy of the epprom of the used cluster that I made before I starter to do the swap
> and thinks change now went I enter the pin the immo light stops flashing :laugh:
> now the bad part:banghead: went I got to channel 50 I get ERROR channel not available.
> ...


 I think you load your original cluster eeprom. If the light stop flashing ,that means you have original eeprom in your car. 
I sent you email.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I think the PIN you are entering in Adaptation Channel 50 isn't correct. Please post the complete Auto-Scan from this vehicle prior to any mods, and the new/used cluster scan (with the original eeprom file reinstalled). 

I don't want to come off as a party pooper...but writing eeproms, and pulling PIN's is not a feature of VCDS, nor is it on topic in this forum. Please provide the scan information and a brief explanation of what happened to this car, and why the cluster had to be replaced. 

Lastly, I know it was asked, but does the Original vehicle (cluster and Ecm) PIN work in the 01-Engine module?


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Why not to buy simple VAG commander, and u can read / write EPP/ read PIN, add new key, correct millave. VCDS is good for most of the unict in a car, but for cluster I will recomend VAG commander. 
BTW - what kind of car u want to change cluster?


----------



## Williams04GTI (Apr 22, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I think the PIN you are entering in Adaptation Channel 50 isn't correct. Please post the complete Auto-Scan from this vehicle prior to any mods, and the new/used cluster scan (with the original eeprom file reinstalled).
> 
> I don't want to come off as a party pooper...but writing eeproms, and pulling PIN's is not a feature of VCDS, nor is it on topic in this forum. Please provide the scan information and a brief explanation of what happened to this car, and why the cluster had to be replaced.
> 
> Lastly, I know it was asked, but does the Original vehicle (cluster and Ecm) PIN work in the 01-Engine module?


 The cluster is been swap do to faulty gas gauge 
I will post the auto scan later


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

I know exactly what is wrong and it inst an eeprom for this issue. 

Submit the auto-scan with proper docs on both sent to me. 

Name 
VCDS account and cable # 
Copy of state drivers license and proper receipt for verification of identity by federal and state law. 
For both identities so I can cross check in crime database. 

No Ticky No Washy kind sir. 

Jack


----------



## Williams04GTI (Apr 22, 2010)

vwemporium said:


> I know exactly what is wrong and it inst an eeprom for this issue.
> 
> Submit the auto-scan with proper docs on both sent to me.
> 
> ...


 Thanks but there is no way I will give a total stranger a copy of my ID:sly:


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

I am not a stranger please contact VWGoA or Ross-tech to verify my credentials. 

I am licensed to do what I said. 

You may also contact 

The NASTF , ASE, or the Automotive locksmith association to verify my company and personal identity. 

I list all my contact information in this forum. 

I also request you POST a valid auto-scan in this forum, which is specifically a criteria for a post in the rules section. Especially for a subject such as this in regards to a security detail. 

Here you go: 

http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar/smartkey/en/us/assets/glasserClassActionNotice.pdf 

http://www.nastf.org/i4a/pages/index.cfm?pageid=1 



Jack Shapiro 
European Parts Emporium 

1001 State Route 17K 
Montgomery NEW YORK 12549 
FACILITY ID # 7076062 nysdmv 
403738 IRF


----------



## Williams04GTI (Apr 22, 2010)

here is my full scan with out VIN and immo info (that is my way!!!) 
Tuesday,12,October,2010,19:56:58:14719 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1 
Data version: 20100831 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75 
76 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl 
Part No: 06A 906 032 NK 
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0003 
Coding: 07500 
Shop #: WSC 00001 
VCID: 74E9276A6EC9 


No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 1000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ESP-F.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 907 379 M 
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Coding: 0019970 
Shop #: WSC 00001 785 00200 
VCID: 3469E76A2E49 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F 
Component: 08 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0003 
Coding: 12344 
Shop #: WSC 00001 
VCID: 27530026EF9F 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl 
Part No: 1J0 920 907 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V02 
Coding: 15234 
Shop #: WSC 00257 
VCID: E6CDCD22A815 


1 Fault Found: 
01304 - Radio 
49-00 - No Communications 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl 
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006 
Shop #: WSC 00001 
VCID: F0E1AB7A9AD1 

1 Fault Found: 
01304 - Radio 
49-00 - No Communications 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C 
Component: 8B Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00064 
Shop #: WSC 00001 
VCID: 3773D0663F3F 

Part No: 1C1959801A 
Component: 8B Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0202 

Part No: 1C1959802A 
Component: 8B Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0202 

2 Faults Found: 
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
37-00 - Faulty 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Williams04GTI (Apr 22, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I think the PIN you are entering in Adaptation Channel 50 isn't correct. Please post the complete Auto-Scan from this vehicle prior to any mods, and the new/used cluster scan (with the original eeprom file reinstalled).
> 
> I don't want to come off as a party pooper...but writing eeproms, and pulling PIN's is not a feature of VCDS, nor is it on topic in this forum. Please provide the scan information and a brief explanation of what happened to this car, and why the cluster had to be replaced.
> 
> Lastly, I know it was asked, but does the Original vehicle (cluster and Ecm) PIN work in the 01-Engine module?


 yes the pin works on the 01-engine module


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

This is not a full scan. 

You have edited information. 

You can send the data I requested direct to my email. 
Once Ross-tech confirms your human race papers I will get back to you. 

Required docs. So I can verify. 

You can send them to me or Ross-Tech doesn't matter to me. 

Auto-scan complete. 
Registration or copy of title. 
Drivers licence. 
Receipt of used or new parts bought with ID data to verify in NCIB 


Best, 
Jack


----------



## Williams04GTI (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Jack 
I will get back to you later


----------



## Williams04GTI (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that gave me help on this. 
The cluster that I was trying to use is bad and that is way it was not taking 
the new pin. 

one more time thanks 

Administrator please Close


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

I doubt it. 

If so, can I look at it, to see whats wrong with it to verify what your being told? 

I would do it NC. 

Best, 
Jack


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

vwemporium said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> If so, can I look at it, to see whats wrong with it to verify what your being told?
> 
> ...


 It has bad hardware.


----------

